# ST330T Carb Issue



## johnnyformula (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello, I'm new to this very informative Forum. I have ST330T blower a few years old. I'm encountering a weird problem with the integrated ring throttle control. It starts up ok with the engine running at the high speed. if I turn the throttle control down to idle its runs at the low speed. It I want to turn it back up to high speed, it will not engage to high speed unless i bush the tab on the ring control so plastic flexes even though its not really moving or sometimes if turn the choke on and of, it will kick in to high speed. I'm guessing it may be a dirty carb issue even though I use 93 octane with ethanol and fuel stabilizers. Could it be a governor or throttle/choke mech. issue? Any feed back would be appreciated.

Thank you,
John


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF John









I would guess it's the linkage itself and not a dirty carb or throttle plate/shaft issue. I don't have that type of throttle to take a look at.
Hopefully someone more knowledgeable on how that guy works will be along to help you out.


.


----------

